# ABS Light



## blowncorradog60 (Dec 26, 2005)

What would be the causes of the ABS light coming on? Brakes feel fine.. but what would be the abs issue. Thanks


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: ABS Light (blowncorradog60)*

Dirty sensors on the wheel, bad contacts in a connector, to start out simple, if it's the controller, ouch. Have the sensors cleaned and checked.


----------



## blowncorradog60 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: ABS Light (CE)*

Thanks man< so is that something I can do??? cleaning the sensors in the wheel


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: ABS Light (blowncorradog60)*

get it scanned, the code will tell you where to start. there's nothing you can look at to see what to fix.


----------

